# I dare anyone to make sense of this, seriously wtf.



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

These where taken in the summer, will swing by in the next few weeks to see if there is any updates.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

That should stay up with that many braces... is that upper deck cribbed for concrete? Maybe the siding and windows are shear, gotta brace it to replace it. Neat looking site nonetheless.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Looks like the old game - mousetrap


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

And there's me thinking I got problems with the deck on my house lol


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

S.U.M said:


> View attachment 142738


That's resourcefulness.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

It must have taken a lot of thinking to do all that. I wonder if someone got trapped inside?


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Security, No thief would dare venture onto that deck. Or steal the trailer from the unpredictable SOB that dreamed that up. You know he would get off on insanity plea after he dispensed with the thief in a unique fashion.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Looks like the high bid got the job.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like the guy was bound and determined to use every scrap of lumber he had been storing in his garage,to prove to his wife they were needed.:laughing:


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks like the start of a bonfire.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Folks, I highly recommend zooming in for max effect. 

PC keyboard reminder: click the pic twice, then "ctrl +" a few times, F11 for full screen. 

( "Ctrl -" and F11 returns you to normal. )


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Looks like the house is about to collapse or fall over judging by all the bracing and come alongs, is that a steel beam coming out the side of the house? Wow the more I look the more I see, is that a 2x tied to the light pole balancing a bucket? Pink sting line from the light pole to railings?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

RangoWA said:


> Looks like the high bid got the job.


Reeeally high:001_huh:


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Remember the old game "pick up sticks"? What a cluster f.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Couldnt have done it better myself :thumbup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I feel so much better about myself now. I guess I'll let it slide the next time a job looks slightly messy. How do you even work in that mess?


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I know it looks like hell...but is anyone else REALLY curious as to what they are trying to accomplish?
If that's some form of shoring, it sure is nasty.
Can you swing by this week and see what the hell is going on there?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

asevereid said:


> I know it looks like hell...but is anyone else REALLY curious as to what they are trying to accomplish?
> If that's some form of shoring, it sure is nasty.
> Can you swing by this week and see what the hell is going on there?


My guess is the deck is new and pulled away from the house.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

That is crazy


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I saw 2 houses like this during the summer. I couldn't believe it. OSHA is giving me crap about 18" and driving by those guys, with blinders on. 

Of course neither were as bad as this, but along the same theme.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

asevereid said:


> I know it looks like hell...but is anyone else REALLY curious as to what they are trying to accomplish?
> If that's some form of shoring, it sure is nasty.
> Can you swing by this week and see what the hell is going on there?



Yup will swing by in the next day or 2.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Telephotos lense please!


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Now I got a headache!
Wow!:blink:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

A disturbing glance into pure insanity


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> Folks, I highly recommend zooming in for max effect.
> 
> PC keyboard reminder: click the pic twice, then "ctrl +" a few times, F11 for full screen.
> 
> ( "Ctrl -" and F11 returns you to normal. )


What did you do to my computer?


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Reminds me of the disclaimer.

Things on this site can cause DEATH!


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

can't you just slip a webcam in there somewhere? I'd love to see the guy work.


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

maybe its a goat house...


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like someone started drinking too early in the day...


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

There's a nail on the brace for the nail on the brace for the brace with the nail on the brace for the deck with a brace on the corner of the house with a brace for the deck with a brace with a nail for a brace in the ground with a brace at the job down the street..... There's a nail....


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

Jay hole said:


> There's a nail on the brace for the nail on the brace for the brace with the nail on the brace for the deck with a brace on the corner of the house with a brace for the deck with a brace with a nail for a brace in the ground with a brace at the job down the street..... There's a nail....


:laughing: not bad- but it doesn't rhyme...


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Reminds me of this guy I had work for me from southern GA. Replacing soffit on an old farmhouse.






I provided ladders jacks and planks and this is what I showed up to. Notice the service wire 4' off his "walk board".

WTF. I about had a stroke. I would never do this. This was the 2nd to last job he worked for me.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

maxwage said:


> Reminds me of this guy I had work for me from southern GA. Replacing soffit on an old farmhouse.
> View attachment 144434
> I provided ladders jacks and planks and this is what I showed up to. Notice the service wire 4' off his "walk board".
> 
> WTF. I about had a stroke. I would never do this. This was the 2nd to last job he worked for me.



Was he on it


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Reminds me of the Stooges episode where Curly built a cage of pipes around himself trying to stop a leak.


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

Anthill said:


> :laughing: not bad- but it doesn't rhyme...



I figured there was no rhyme or reason to the pic, so why bother!


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

ok you win


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> Was he on it


What..glue? I'd have to say yes


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

maxwage said:


> Reminds me of this guy I had work for me from southern GA. Replacing soffit on an old farmhouse.
> View attachment 144434
> I provided ladders jacks and planks and this is what I showed up to. Notice the service wire 4' off his "walk board".
> 
> WTF. I about had a stroke. I would never do this. This was the 2nd to last job he worked for me.


How long did SuperSeal work for you?


----------



## charlie828 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just looked at photos again. Think I saw several ropes used in all that mess. Had not noticed them before. Might even find some string and baling if you looked hard enough. Would be interesting to examine the thought process that went into this. Or lack thereof. Probably the product of a committee.


----------

